# usps online label help



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i cannot get it to print the labels to save my life, i've done it in the past (random times it worked) it will print the sample but not the label. am i missing something? is my computer too slow? 

thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Gosh no idea, and if anyone is going to have problems it would be me  They are great, ask them for help....whenever I clicked 'no' it didn't print my label, but it still charged me, then I would have to ask for a refund, which isn't fun....it was something he fixed on his end on my account.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

It might be your printer, you have to be sure it's set to print document and marks i think it is...i found this out after we first bought it and needed to print the ADGA kid form... 

It should pop up whenever you print. I just printed and shipped today, but next time I do i will see exactly what it is and says... Sorry I am just not the computer savvy


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you have Adobe loaded on your computer? I don't think it will work correctly w/o it. Are you getting the printer dialog box when you click "print" on the USPS website?


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

yes i have adobe, no the printer box does not pop up, it does for the sample but not the label.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We don't use that anymore, but in the beginning, sometimes the pop-up box would pop up *behind* all the open windows. So you had to minimize the first windows to see it. We never did figure out why it did that. Could it be hiding somewhere?

PJ


----------

